# Magic, VT - Feb (10) -11-12, 2012 Who is going?



## billski (Feb 6, 2012)

To help people meet up, this weekend, please pick the day(s) on the survey you plan to be there.  Your screen name will be posted.  PM or post here, whatever you want.


Gathering details

Magic Love

Magic Mountain"]Magic Mountain
[/URL]


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 6, 2012)

don't know yet.

but might be simpler to just designate a morning and afternoon meet up time/place.


----------



## billski (Feb 6, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> don't know yet.
> 
> but might be simpler to just designate a morning and afternoon meet up time/place.



You can do that too if you want.  But this way, some people might want to go depending on who is there, without having to PM several folks.


----------



## jrmagic (Feb 7, 2012)

I'm drivinv up with my boys early Saturday morning. I will try and get out on the hill by 10:30 or so. I'll be skiing Sunday morning and possibly early afternoon as well. My son has a playoff game Sunday evening in his winter lacrosse league so I won't be sticking around too late.


----------



## Abubob (Feb 7, 2012)

Probably won't make it there until Feb 25.


----------



## xwhaler (Feb 8, 2012)

Abubob said:


> Probably won't make it there until Feb 25.



Ditto


----------

